# Dubai - coffee shops worth visiting?



## Clifford (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi everyone, we're currently in Dubai, is there anywhere here people could recommend?


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Clifford

Raw Coffee Al Quoz, find it on google maps, very bohemian type place, baristas know what they are doing and a good coffee choice, it does not shout hey here I am come on in you will need to find it.

a place called Planters is on the corner of an industrial walkway, just walk up there and it's on the left hand side.

any issues give me a call 0506585846

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Clifford

did you visit Raw Coffee and more importantly did you enjoy it.

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## Clifford (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi Pete, I did indeed! Thanks for the tip off - it turned out to be not far from my brother-in-law's office, handily. You were right about the Bohemian vibe in there, also a nice range of coffee and accessories for sale. I also visited a place called Tom & Serg in the same neck of the woods, which was more of a restaurant but turned out to be pretty serious about coffee; and a place in Dubai Mall called Walter's Coffee Roastery, which TripAdvisor reviewers seem to think has some kind of 'Breaking Bad' theme (I've not watched the show myself so can't confirm). All told there seem to be plenty of good speciality coffee options in the city, which leaving aside the caffeinated stuff I found a very strange and spectacular place.


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Clifford

you are correct, it's like living in a bubble, it's not real life, I enjoy my trips back to the UK as it keeps me grounded.

i am glad you enjoyed it

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

I have had a couple of decent coffee's at 1762.....

http://1762.ae/


----------

